# Haunted refrigerator pickels



## zachd (Aug 7, 2018)

Pulled a couple cucumbers from the garden sliced them thin and put in jars

Made a pickling solution of 
2 cups water
1 3/4 white vinegar 
1 1/2 table spoons pickling spice
1 cup sugar
Couple spoonfulls of minced garlic
A bit of smoked dried dragon chilis cut up
Some shakes of carolina reaper powder
Some shakes of ghost peoper powder

Put on stove got it to all dissolve now waiting for it to cool to pour in jars
I put a whole dried chili in the jar for good measure too


----------



## oddegan (Aug 7, 2018)

I bet the fumes coming off the stove would get your attention.


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 7, 2018)

serious colon cleansing here!  :D


----------



## zachd (Aug 7, 2018)

Just wish i had some onions to do too 
Tested the solution wasnt hot enough so i put some more ghost pepper in
Probably will regret it later though


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 7, 2018)

That will burn twice!


----------



## zachd (Aug 7, 2018)

Ready to hit the fridge for a couple days


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 7, 2018)

Wow a fine cleanser that's going to be. Did you see my idea on how to eat stuff like that. You eat ice cream then enjoy your pickle and the next morning on the throne you say come on ice cream.  :D

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Aug 7, 2018)

Wow! All in...


----------



## zachd (Aug 7, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow a fine cleanser that's going to be. Did you see my idea on how to eat stuff like that. You eat ice cream then enjoy your pickle and the next morning on the throne you say come on ice cream.  :D
> 
> Warren


haha no I didnt see that I like that 
They shouldnt be too bad I feel pickling brine cuts down the hotness
Of course ive never added carolina reaper powder to it before


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 7, 2018)

I like them tobasaco vlassics you can get.... well, no one stand behind him. When he lets rip it might be a dragon impression occuring.. LOL


----------



## zachd (Aug 7, 2018)

When they are done I am going to make inferno burgers too


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 9, 2018)

These pickles deserve a great big "HELL Yeah!"
Sounds like they'll be hellaciously hot which is a good thing in my opinion.
*Like!*


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 9, 2018)

Crazymoon Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.
Warren


----------



## Binford 6100 (Aug 10, 2018)

oh man, hot pickels! I am going to have to do some once my cucumbers are ready!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 10, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Wow! All in...
> View attachment 373184


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 10, 2018)

Binford6100 Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 10, 2018)

HS, Your pickles  will  definitely haunt someone ! :)


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 11, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> serious colon cleansing here!  :D



I was thinking they'd blow away any Klingon's...
Too hot for me!
I'd need the handicapped stall so I could grip the handrail. :eek:


----------



## nimrod (Nov 4, 2018)

Motocrash, I'm still laughing at that one!
I make a spicy pickle but nothing like that one!!!


----------



## MatthewOkamoto (Jul 13, 2019)

Does this recipe require refrigerator? Well, I know how important a refrigerator system is as it is used to preserve food items for a longer period of time. I think it is largely used in commercial areas like in a hotel, restaurants, etc. in order to serve hygienic food to the customers. On the other hand, it also required proper maintenance service in order to run the whole system smoothly. One can pop over here if you are looking for the preventive maintenance service.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 13, 2019)

My sister used to heat up Clausen pickle spears. She would eat two or three to make some room in the jar, then she would cut long straight red peppers and slip the slices between the spears so they were alternating red and green stripes. Give that about three days to settle flavors, and the result was a batch of pickles with a nice glow.


----------

